# Twitter Moms ??



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

@bluejeansmom is me.

Here's the list from the now closed Writing for the Web Forum.

allgirls - http://twitter.com/breezedaze
AndVeeGeeMakes3 - http://twitter.com/WSumnerWinter
dearmama22 - http://www.twitter.com/MamaNotes
evies_mom - http://twitter.com/baby_parenting
Freefromitall - http://twitter.com/thepsychobabble
j.lucymuses - http://twitter.com/jlucymuses
MahnaMahna - http://www.twitter.com/CodeNameMama
mamajake - http://twitter.com/JakeAryehMarcus
marsupial*mama - http://www.twitter.com/HERevolution
momma-molly - http://twitter.com/MommaMolly
momof3boys3702 - http://twitter.com/momof3boys3702
MyTwoAs - http://www.twitter.com/mommymellie
onetruething - http://www.twitter.com/onetruethingmdc
Pure_AK_Crystal - http://www.twitter.com/hippiediva
Sheryl1678 - http://www.twitter.com/amuchbetterway
Reply and let us know your Twitter ID!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I have a Twitter account. I am following one of your accounts. If you do an MDC day, let me know! I'll tweet something.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so a Twitter mom! My name is @lactatinggirl and I tweet constantly. I also have a personal one.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm @hvb - though I don't tweet a lot. I do read regularly, though.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm IntuitiveJamie. Off to find you ladies


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm new to twitter, but I'm @maybaby_Olivia

I'll get on later and follow you all


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

Found and followed all you mamas listed here!


----------



## ANaturalPush (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one!

ANaturalPush - and I'm constantly tweeting!


----------



## chefjulie (Jan 3, 2004)

I tweet for Holistic Moms Network as @holisticmomsnet and personally as @crunchymom

I'd love to chat on twitter with you all!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'm on the original list, but I tweet as @smola04 and I update people on my NFL blog through twitter too.


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

I tweet so much! Just rambling really nothing too exciting

@violetunicorns

!


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

So fun to find other twitter lovers!
I am on there daily at @hipmountainmama


----------



## Jade's Mom (Aug 8, 2007)

I was already following several of you even before I saw this thread







Great minds think alike. I'm @YourOrganicLife. I'm on twitter ALL.THE.TIME.


----------



## JRenee211 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm new-ish here- @JRenee211


----------



## Texasmomof8 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am on Twitter as GentlePresence I try to post birth or parenting thoughts and affirmations each day.


----------

